# Hamster adoption in Essex area



## tomby1

Was wondering if anyone knew of a good adoption centre that has hamsters in Essex? 

Have decided there is room in the family for one more after my dwarf hamster (Squishy) passed away in March and my syrian (Taffy) is an old man now - I wanted to adopt a needy hamster rather than nip down to a pet store.


----------



## Guest

There is Furry Friends animal rescue in Surrey


----------



## tomby1

B3rnie said:


> There is Furry Friends animal rescue in Surrey


Surrey is probably a bit far for me to travel for a hammy - but they seem to have some lovely ones to adopt


----------



## Guest

tomby1 said:


> Surrey is probably a bit far for me to travel for a hammy - but they seem to have some lovely ones to adopt


If you can only travel part of the way arrangements can be made to get the hammy closer to you if you pass the adoption process, I've had 2 hammies and 2 rats transported to me


----------



## LittlePaws AnimalRescue

I've also adopted from Furry friends in the past and always had the animals transported to me. 

I might be having 4 syrians handed in to me in the next few weeks.
If you keep an eye on my facebook page (link in my signature) you'll see if they come in and can message me if you're interested.

I am in Cambridge so not that close to Essex but closer than Surrey.


----------



## tomby1

B3rnie said:


> If you can only travel part of the way arrangements can be made to get the hammy closer to you if you pass the adoption process, I've had 2 hammies and 2 rats transported to me


Ah - that's great. Will definitely have a look through their site 



LittlePaws AnimalRescue said:


> I've also adopted from Furry friends in the past and always had the animals transported to me.
> 
> I might be having 4 syrians handed in to me in the next few weeks.
> If you keep an eye on my facebook page (link in my signature) you'll see if they come in and can message me if you're interested.
> 
> I am in Cambridge so not that close to Essex but closer than Surrey.


Cambridge isn't too bad at all for me. I'll definitely keep an eye out  Thanks!


----------



## Guest

I just had a thought if you look at this thread http://www.petforums.co.uk/rodents/262117-hamster-spam.html I have had some babies born here a few weeks ago and if the right homes come along then I am happy to rehome for a small donation.

I'm in Haverhill (not far from Cambridge), if you're interested I can send you my adoption form


----------



## tomby1

That would be great! I'd love one of the boy pups!

I'm not sure how to get my address and such like across to you though?


----------



## Guest

tomby1 said:


> That would be great! I'd love one of the boy pups!
> 
> I'm not sure how to get my address and such like across to you though?


I'm on my phone at the moment, but tomorrow I will private message you the adoption form for you to go through


----------



## tomby1

That's great, thanks


----------



## Guest

Not sure if you can pm with only 15 posts

Small animals Rescue and Rehome 
North Weald Epping
07941 136 155

Small Animals Boarding, Rescue & Rehoming
Epping 01992 81 44 52

RSPCA Animal Centre
Weathersfield
01371 851 201

Hamster Central Website
Hamster Rescue and Adoption section 

just grabbed from web, know nothing of them


----------



## tomby1

I can't PM at the moment - but there might be a time limit on it too? I only joined a few hours ago (seem to be racking up the posts already...!)

Thanks for the links  I think the North Weald one is predominantly rabbits, can't find anything on the Epping one and not a fan of the RSPCA really. Will give the Epping one a ring tomorrow!


----------



## thedogsmother

tomby1 said:


> I can't PM at the moment - but there might be a time limit on it too? I only joined a few hours ago (seem to be racking up the posts already...!)
> 
> Thanks for the links  I think the North Weald one is predominantly rabbits, can't find anything on the Epping one and not a fan of the RSPCA really. Will give the Epping one a ring tomorrow!


You need 25 posts to send or recieve PMs, not far away now


----------



## Guest

I typed in hamster rescue, Essex, and there were tons. I just can't link, and type very slowly. Very few people like the RSPCA here, but you can't make the animals pay for them. Remember they PTS


----------



## Guest

tomby1 said:


> I can't PM at the moment - but there might be a time limit on it too? I only joined a few hours ago (seem to be racking up the posts already...!)
> 
> Thanks for the links  I think the North Weald one is predominantly rabbits, can't find anything on the Epping one and not a fan of the RSPCA really. Will give the Epping one a ring tomorrow!


Have you got an email address I can send the form to instead?
(I forgot you have to have 25 posts, for some reason I thought it was 15 )


----------



## tomby1

removed


----------



## Guest

Shouldn't give your email. You only need to visit rescue dogs, say what a lovely dog, for 6 dogs, and you have your pms no. Once your contact has emailed, come back here, press edit, and delete the post.


----------



## Guest

househens said:


> Shouldn't give your email. You only need to visit rescue dogs, say what a lovely dog, for 6 dogs, and you have your pms no. Once your contact has emailed, come back here, press edit, and delete the post.


Why exactly, I'm sure the op is old enough to judge if they want to hand out their own email address


----------



## Guest

Sometimes, people are not aware, and the older, the more bemused and unsure, most people are, when it comes to computers. Myself included. Some don't know how to delete. I would love to know how to put photos in the computer, and put on here. There are lots of things I can't do, and things I don't do, as I am not sure of the repercussions. I am old enough to be cautious, but don't know enough to make a decision which has to be based on knowing AND understanding. People have told me to do things, but I don't know how to. People say press the refresh button, but there is no button marked refresh. You know does NOT translate to EVERYBODY knows, just as a man lying in a gutter may be drunk, or may be in a diabetic coma. I am not young and arrogant enough to think I know a strangers understanding of somethng, or education, and if I did something unknowingly, I would like to think someone would warn me, and not shrug and leave me to suffer from my naivete.


----------



## tomby1

b3rnie, I haven't received an email yet (just in case you have sent and it hasn't come through)



househens said:


> Sometimes, people are not aware, and the older, the more bemused and unsure, most people are, when it comes to computers. Myself included. Some don't know how to delete. I would love to know how to put photos in the computer, and put on here. There are lots of things I can't do, and things I don't do, as I am not sure of the repercussions. I am old enough to be cautious, but don't know enough to make a decision which has to be based on knowing AND understanding. People have told me to do things, but I don't know how to. People say press the refresh button, but there is no button marked refresh. You know does NOT translate to EVERYBODY knows, just as a man lying in a gutter may be drunk, or may be in a diabetic coma. I am not young and arrogant enough to think I know a strangers understanding of somethng, or education, and if I did something unknowingly, I would like to think someone would warn me, and not shrug and leave me to suffer from my naivete.


No problem - thanks for looking out for me! 

I run a digital marketing business so I know the risks and how to mitigate them.


----------



## Guest

tomby1 said:


> b3rnie, I haven't received an email yet (just in case you have sent and it hasn't come through)
> 
> No problem - thanks for looking out for me!
> 
> I run a digital marketing business so I know the risks and how to mitigate them.


That's because I have only just sent the email


----------



## tomby1

Email received and replied - thanks  Sorry that I tend to ramble on a bit!


----------

